# GPUZ messes up 4890 idle powerplay



## danc (Jul 18, 2009)

Help software creator of GPUZ, i open up GPUZ to monitor my temps i found the idle clocking down is now unstable. Picture as below you see the spiking between idle and full clocks just by leaving it open in my desktop without any other software running.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 18, 2009)

thats probably because the window keeps refreshing which causes slight load on the gpu


----------



## danc (Jul 18, 2009)

Dear Mr Creator, I can say that is not the cause because i have experienced the clock staying at 240 even with GPUZ open and monitoring at idle desktop. That is before my graphics card crashed, have to re updated the latest catalyst. After which i cannot seem to get the clock stable at 240 during idle times. It keep jump up to full and idle clock every second. Please investigate this bug. Thanks.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 18, 2009)

so you say the problem started when using a new catalyst version? switch back and check if the problem goes away


----------



## danc (Jul 18, 2009)

Dear Mr Software creator, I finding is that there may be a conflict with phenommsrtweaker program. This is a program to control phenom2 clocks in windows. I find a combination if i use my low power(it means P1 state) or balanced(it means auto clocking) settings, the GPUZ works idle proper even if maximised the window. If i use full power option (it means P0 state), the GPUZ reading is unstable if maximsed the window. All options if minimise to taskbar the readings at idle clock works.

Seems a conflict with how  power management is made in Windows XP SP3. What are your views?


----------



## danc (Jul 18, 2009)

My apologies  Mr software creator, i tested both balanced and full (p0 state) the readings is unstable at idle maximise. I have attached a screen shot

a)The spikes area are when i switch phenomsrtweaker to p0 and balanced.
b) The no spikes area is when i put to P1 low power settings.
Both a) and b) are with GPUZ open  and maximise and PC is left idle at windows desktop, no other software running that may cause refresh to 2D images.
If i uninstall phenomsrtweaker, my cpu run at full speed P0 and the results are same as a)
If i monitor with CCC, it seem there is no spikes but since CCC update is slower than GPUZ i cannot be sure.





I must edit to say, this never happen before my GPU crashed. GPUZ can monitor with P0 state with no spikes. Strange? Seems i need reinstall windows?


----------



## danc (Jul 18, 2009)

Dear Mr creator,

I have total power off my PC for 5 minutes, reboot and monitor. It seems everything is back to normal! This is madness of PC troubleshooting. Thank you for your time. I am not sure if this is helpful information for your next build but it is my pleasure for this update. Thank you. 

As demostrated with a new screenshot. Cool idle clocks!


----------

